# Roots



## Dan Anderson (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay, this isn't FMA or Modern Arnis but I just put up a video of me doing some forms I learned ~40 years ago. These are from Kongsu, a pre-taekwondo style taught in Korea prior to unification of the kwans. Not so bad for an old buzzard...except for Sipsu (my worst kata). Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA1Lrk--IN4

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## khand50 (Jan 17, 2010)

hey dan,
  great work.  its funny,  watching these forms...they are the forms or many parts of the forms i was learning for my black belt in itf tae kwon do years ago...i trained under jong moon lee of rockford il.  maybe you heard of him.  he was in a tae kwon do magazine in the 70's.  weird coincidence,  he and i had the same birthday.   i was red belt black stripe under him.  almost tested for cho dan bo.  he was tough but a pretty good instructor.  my favorite tkd instructor was yun sam ko, a 7th dan in ji do kwan tkd.  he was awesome...we became friends and he used to take me around with his family.  this was in the 70's before alot of the negative commercialism that came about with the korean arts.


----------



## khand50 (Jan 17, 2010)

by the way,  i have been to your site...just waiting to get the cash for some more of your books.  thanks for the link on the other thread...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 18, 2010)

khand50 said:


> hey dan,
> great work.  its funny,  watching these forms...they are the forms or many parts of the forms i was learning for my black belt in itf tae kwon do years ago



Yes.  I believe General Choi hung onto them longer than the WTF group before discarding them too.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jan 18, 2010)

Very very good forms. I do see parts of many modern day taekwondo forms. I an so glad you stick to the basic principals(hand height,ect). I couldn't find a single fault.


----------



## khand50 (Jan 19, 2010)

the first traditional style of tkd i studied was itf.  it was nine weeks.  i learned chon ji.  the next, five years later, was wtf,  ji do kwan tae kwon do.   i learned the first five pal gue forms in twenty weeks.  got two double promotions.  this was in 1976.  my ji do kwan instructor got into a territorial contest with jong moon lee of rockford il and jong lee took over classes.  i had to relearn the first five forms of itf tkd,  chon ji, dan gun, do san, won hyo and yul gok.   got my green belt blue stripe.  i had to learn all those forms in ten weeks!   but i did it and got promoted.  went into the air force in 77.  came back to this area in 1980 and had to re learn the five forms again,  plus the sixth form for blue belt, which is what i was testing for.  spent five months training.  when testing time came,  there was a visiting 3rd dan from korea.  she gave me such a high score that i got double promoted again to blue belt red stripe.  within a few months i moved to the center school in rockford.   i slept on the dojang floor for a couple weeks,  then a black belt took me in.  i worked at the school for 100 bucks each week.  this was 1981.  i cleaned the floors, maintained the grounds and the olympic sized swimming pool.  there were about two acres of ground which i mowed with a push mower.  i attended one class at 8 am,  one class at noon,  and two classes each night.  six days per week.  when i wasnt training or working i was attending church.  (mr. lee became a minister eventually).  at my next promotion i was tested by a 4th dan from our school.  he double promoted me to red belt black stripe.   a couple days later mr. lee took away my black stripe and said that "we dont promote double after red belt".   a week later he gave it back.    i was two months away from testing for cho dan bo when i walked literally away from the school.  
i had been training in various martial arts since 1969 and this was 1981.  there was so much more going on at that school politically at the time that i felt,  if this is what traditional martial arts is about,  i dont want it.  later i realized that this kind of thing tends to go on in any school.  it had soured me against tkd early on but i got past that because of training in other schools and seeing that type of thing as well.  
that is a little story about some of my roots...and thanks gary for suggesting that site...i had it in my favorites but never joined that forum.  i just joined last week,  with the same name as here.
and thanks again dan for sharing your forms.  i was trying to figure out a way to post some video myself,  but dont want to put it on youtube or any of those types of places where any idiot can post a comment....and ive seen some pretty bad comments....


----------



## Dieter (Jan 20, 2010)

khand50 said:


> i was trying to figure out a way to post some video myself,  but dont want to put it on youtube or any of those types of places where any idiot can post a comment....and ive seen some pretty bad comments....



On Youtube you can disable the comments


----------



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks dieter,  i had forgotten about that feature.  i have a little clip of myself in a play in a church from the eighties.  i was asked to choreograph a bo staff scene and i talked them into using the batons.  the people doing the play wanted to take it on the road and visit other churches.  using a staff would create problems if there was limited space.  when i came to choreograph the scene,  they asked me to be in the play.  i took some acting classes through the church and rehearsed the play with them and was in it for two nights.   i used two batons which i had constructed from pvc pipe, pvc foam, and black electrical tape.  there were bands of reflective tape on the ends so it would show up in the black light.  we had a fog machine rolling fog onto the stage.  i had three or four other men with me on stage and we walked through a simple korean style kata i made up using the two batons.  then i improvised a free form kata using the two sticks and kicks.  it was fun.  the first night of the play was a pretty full house but the second night was really packed.  it was a large pentecostal church that i used to go to.  my exwife taped me during rehearsal and i still have that clip.  if i get the chance maybe ill try uploading it to youtube tomorrow and then try to figure out how to attach it here.   if i am looking at this box that i am typing in,  i assume i have to insert a link for it.....


----------



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Mmdtvk60UI

this is the link to a video i just posted on youtube.  im still learning how to do this...bear with me.   this is a video of me doing a play in rockford il in the mid eighties.  i explained it in the previous post...


----------



## Dieter (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi khand50,

there is a little problem in the URL you have send.
The correct link is:






Greetings

Dieter


----------



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks dieter, 
   i saw that after i had uploaded it and didnt have time to adjust it.  i hope everyone sees that you put the correct one on and they go to it instead.  i did upload this and put it correctly in the members in motion thread.   im going to put more there as well.  i have some stuff from when i was in ji do kwan tae kwon do in the 70's.


----------

